# Anyone know a Possum Breeder?



## FeralChaos (Oct 17, 2017)

Hey guys, first time here so be gentle 
Does anyone know a possum breeder in the UK, or from where I may get a Possum without flying to America and going through peoples bins (past experience has told me that's not acceptable...) 
Preferably a 'Virginia Possum' I believe they're called. Not a sugar glider or a short tailed possum. The big ass rat looking balls of fur. 
Also I know someone has asked this before (2009) but their answer is no longer valid.


----------

